Ask HN: What's your point of view on code review services such as Codacy? - symbolepro
======
smt88
N/A. All of my code handles private data (don't most revenue-generating
programs?) and I can't/won't send my code to a third-party server.

~~~
symbolepro
What about on premise version of these services?

~~~
jaimefjorge
Hi there. I'm the CEO and Co-founder of Codacy. Thanks for asking this
question.

Our on premise product is designed for companies that require discretion and a
higher security scrutiny.

We take security and data protection very seriously in our on premise product.
We don't have any access to the product or machines running Codacy. We're
_very_ open to feedback and improvements and this is why we constantly are
improving our policies and deployment processes. We have some of the largest
and most security focused corporations using Codacy Enterprise.

Happy to answer more questions!

